# SRAM X1 11 speed rear derailleur adjustment questions



## maverickc_c (Nov 4, 2009)

From reading the SRAM manual. It recommends that high and low settings be adjusted first then the cable tension. I can't quite see the largest rear cog and the derailleur follower alignment because of the width of the rear tire. Is there some trick to this? I seem to have the adjustment screw unscrewed or out for the large cog quite a bit compared to the other adjustment screw (small cog) in order for the chain to pop up on the large cog. Is this normal? 

I thought I had it adjusted on the bike stand then went for a short ride and run thru the gears but when I put some torque the derailleur seems to be searching in the middle gears. It also seems like it takes more force on the shifter to pop it into the largest cog. I adjusted the cable tension and that seemed to take care of the searching problem but I am concerned about it climbing and dropping into another gear. 

Any advice from the experts would be great. My road bike Shimano derailleur is a piece of cake compared to to the SRAM


----------



## Harryman (Jun 14, 2011)

Set your limit screws like you would with any rear der. With the bike on a stand and shifted all the way down. or with the cable undone, use your hand to manipulate the der and shift to the limits. Adjust the screws until it's fine across the range and doesn't drop off.

Unlike any other der I've owned, the B screw distance is critical. On my bike it has to be 17mm off the cogs.


----------



## maverickc_c (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks, I haven't messed with the "B" screw so I will check that out


----------



## maverickc_c (Nov 4, 2009)

I adjusted the B screw from 12 to 16mm and found my der shifted easier. So thanks for the tip.


----------

